# masking can lights before spraying ceilings?



## RockMud&Paint (Jul 1, 2014)

Whats your preferred method of masking recessed light cans when spraying ceilings? Im not talkin remodel lights that pull out of the ceiling. I am talking built in new construction cans that cant be removed.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

If they don't have the trim ring on yet, I cut cardboard circles slightly bigger than the hole and force them in the hole about a quarter inch. 

If you can find an uninstalled light, just trace around it and cut it out with a razor knife. If you can't use a light, you have to guess at the size, but once you get one right you can use it as a template.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> If they don't have the trim ring on yet, I cut cardboard circles slightly bigger than the hole and force them in the hole about a quarter inch. If you can find an uninstalled light, just trace around it and cut it out with a razor knife. If you can't use a light, you have to guess at the size, but once you get one right you can use it as a template.


When they are in this state or if on a repaint and I want to paint the trim peice in, I'll get a bag of balloons from the dollar store. Blow em up. Stuff em in. Pop em to drop em.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Spray it and immediately wipe it off with a wet rag. I would leave an empty 5'er in the room to step up on to wipe those bastids off. Now I am talking about barely hitting it with the edge of your fan pattern, not a full on direct shot.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just stuff some masking paper or a wad of painters' plastic in them. Best to be sure they can't be turned on.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Nc wad a piece of masking paper in em. If baffle is already in, remove them and wad a piece of masking paper in em.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

You are talking about the ring around the recess correct?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

driftweed said:


> You are talking about the ring around the recess correct?


I _think_ he means just the cans.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

On NC they have a red cap in the socket. Or at least they should.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Trim on a recessed can is called a baffle. Unless its eyeball trim... then its not a baffle.

Baffling, I know.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Oden said:


> When they are in this state or if on a repaint and I want to paint the trim peice in, I'll get a bag of balloons from the dollar store. Blow em up. Stuff em in. Pop em to drop em.



The ballon thing is a killer idea. Sometimes, masking those things is just a courtesy to the electrician.


----------



## RockMud&Paint (Jul 1, 2014)

The baloon idea is awesome. I have always just stuffed paper in them before. Yes the can only ,no trim baffle installed yet.Job im on now they do have bulbs installed already though so no caps on or around anymore.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

On n.c. I only cover them if the g.c. ask's me to. If they have the red protector on them perfect if not too bad. The electric contractors know that painter's will be along soon and it's their responsibility to protect their devices. I'm the same way with sprinkler heads. I got tired of sprinkler contractor's installing the heads and walking away without any type of protection and leaving it up to some one else to cover them. They make cover's for them let them cover them up.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

From the floor, wad up paper, stab the paper with a roller pole, then stuff it in. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------

